# [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Hättet ihr Interesse an einem Test von Kompaktlautsprechern der 100-130 € Klasse?

Das würde dann so ähnlich ablaufen, wie der Test zu meinen GLE490, nur mit mehr Vergleichscharakter. Bei Bedarf kann ich mich an bestimmten Bewertungskriterien orientieren (wie bsp. der PCGH) oder eben Wünschen und Vorschlägen eurerseits. Da bin ich vollkommen flexibel.

Versprechen kann ich nichts, aber wenn ich keine Sponsoren an die Hand kriege, kaufe ich mir die LS auf Grundlage meiner eigenen Tasche (deswegen auch diese Preisklasse). Bei Bedarf könnte man dann Forenintern jene LS herumreichen. Das ist aber jetzt erstmal nur eine Idee von mir.

Es können maximal drei LS sein. Bisher habe ich ein Auge auf diese LS geworfen. Darunter sind auch zwei 2.1 Sub-Sat Systeme. Wenn ihr Kandidaten habt, die einen Neupreis in dem Dreh haben, dann sagt bescheid.

Heco Victa 300 - 105 €
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - 100 €
Jamo S 602 - 125 €
JBL Northridge E 20-2 - 137 €
Teufel Concept C100 - 120 € (Achtung Aktionspreis, kann höher ausfallen)
Magnat Interior Audio - 110 € (das ist die Passiv-Version)
Edifier S330D - 110 €

Wenn denn Interesse besteht, dann sagt mir, welche drei ihr gerne dabei hättet. Es ist vorerst nur eine fixe Idee ohne irgendeine Absprache mit jemandem. 

Wenn ihr Ideen oder Anregungen habt, dann immer raus damit.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Wie meinst du das, "forenintern" rumreichen?  An sich keine schlechte Idee, kommt aber auf die Umsetzung an.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Naja, solche Tests sind in der Regel höchst subjektiv. Wenn mehrere Leute Tests verfassen wollen, dann können sie das damit tun. Ich verschicke die LS dann zum Interessenten und nehme sie dann wieder zurück, wenn er damit fertig ist. Vermutlich gegen eine Aufwandsentschädigung (Versand) und evtl. eine Kaution (bei Schäden). Das ist aber wie schon geschrieben eine Idee. Kann auch sein, dass ich sie wieder verkaufe. Vorerst geht es nur um den Test an sich. Kommt halt drauf an wer fragt. Schließlich wird es bei einem Kauf von mir, mein Eigentum sein.

Die Umsetzung halte ich liberal. Wer gute Vorschläge hat oder ein bestimmtes Bewertungssystem haben will (PCGH, Fachzeitschriften) kann das haben, wenn es im Bereich des machbaren ist und in meinen Augen sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

@ *Pokerclock : Ich würde mich über einen Test freuen...je mehr Input in meinem Kopf landet desto besser...
*


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Gute Idee. Das mit Kaution/Versand ist auch wichtig und richtig.


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Also ich würde so einen test begrüssen, ich will mir ja die monitor supreme 200 demnächst kaufen, wenns aber bessere in der preisklasse gibt , und der test mir das sagt, ists natürlich taktisch klüger auf den test zu warten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Bin da auch dafür! Würde mich, sofern ich die Zeit finde auch bereit erklären selber mit zu testen.

Als Testkandidaten würde ich folgende empfehlen:

- Heco Victa 300
- Magnat Monitor Supreme 200
und entweder die Jamo oder die JBL...mich würden die JBL persönlich mehr interessieren da ich die selbst noch nicht gehört habe, auch die Victa 300 kenn ich noch nicht, nur die kleinere 200er von der ich aber garnicht angetan war.

Auf jeden Fall wäre so ein Test ein guter Ansatz, da ja hier ziemlich oft Anfragen in diesem Preisniveau auftauchen.
Die Teufel- und Edifier-Systeme würd ich da ausschließen, da es da doch schon einige Erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Vielleicht kann man daraus ja einen (halb)offiziellen PCGHX Test machen und auf dem Weg mal die Hersteller ansprechen ob sie nicht was stellen würden.

Zur Wertung:
Eine persönliche Rangliste von 1 bis X jedes Testers mit kleinem erklärenden Text warum gerade so rum und nicht anders wäre imho das Beste. Absolute Wertungen lassen sich kaum festlegen. Erst recht nicht wenn man mit Erfahrung mit einem Paar "großer" Boxen im Hinterkopf  testet.

Teufel und/oder Edifier müssen meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall rein. Gerade weil es dazu ja viele Tests und Erfahrungen gibt, so kann man diese in Relation zu den "Exoten" setzen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****



> Eine persönliche Rangliste von 1 bis X jedes Testers mit kleinem erklärenden Text warum gerade so rum und nicht anders wäre imho das Beste.



Das wäre eine interessante Lösung. Eine kleine Rangliste zusammen mit einem kurzen Fazit in dem man zu jedem Lautsprecher die persönlichen Stärken und Schwächen aufzählt.



> Vielleicht kann man daraus ja einen (halb)offiziellen PCGHX Test machen und auf dem Weg mal die Hersteller ansprechen ob sie nicht was stellen würden.



Wenn das klappen würde wäre das natürlich genial, da man dann das Testfeld größer aufstellen könnte und mehr Vergleiche heranziehen könnte.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Es wird wohl auf eine Rangliste hinauslaufen. Allerdings werde ich ein Zehn-Punkte-System (0 - 10 Punkte) in bestimmten Teilbereichen entwerfen. Ob ich als "Referenz" dann die GLE490 ansetze, überlege ich mir noch. 

Mir schwebt da mehr etwas in der Form vor, dass die "beste" Box in ihrer Teildisziplin automatisch 10 Punkte bekommt. Der Vergleichbarkeit halber (auch für zukünftige Tests) wäre aber die Variante mit der Referenzbox besser.

Die Teildisziplinen wären dann (könnte manchen bekannt vorkommen):

Neutralität
Detailtreue
Räumlichkeit
Ortbarkeit
Feindynamik
Maximalpegel
Bassqualität
Basstiefe

Diese sind für mich persönlich einfach, logisch und nachvollziehbar aufgebaut. Wer am meisten Punkte hat gewinnt. Alle Teilbereiche werden gleich gewichtet.

Dinge wie Verarbeitung, Garantie und Besonderheiten außerhalb der Klangbewertung würde ich zwar im Fließtext erwähnen, aber nicht in die Bewertung/Endnote mit einfließen lassen.

Dazu gäbe es halt Unmengen von Infos zu Aufstellung, Klangcharakteristik, Haptik und natürlich Fotos (auch vom Inneren).

Was das Sponsoring angeht, sollte man nicht allzu viel erwarten. Bei den typischen Sub-Sat-Systemen könnte evtl. was gehen, aber bei den Kompakt-LS sieht es schlecht aus. Ich frage morgen mal nach.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Meinst du nicht dass das ein bisschen zu kleinschrittige Kriterien sind.
z.B. Räumlichkeit und Ortbarkeit, Bassqualität und Basstiefe sowie Detailtreue und Feindynamik sind subjektiv imho nur sehr schwer auseinander zu halten.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Was wäre denn besser?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Ich würde halt etwas zusammen streichen.
Also z.B. nur den Bass allgemein bewerten, das Raumgefühl alleine etc.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was wäre denn besser?



Kurze, knackige Punkte.

Bassqualität
Räumlichkeit
Natürlichkeit
Dynamik
Pegel
Details

Allzu sehr würde Ich das nämlich nicht ausweiten, wie Olstyle schon richtig erkannt hat - immerhin sind das ja "nur" Boxn im Bereich von unter 150 €.

Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn die Hersteller da mitmachen. Vielleicht könnten die PCgh-Chefs ihre Kontakte mal spielen lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Eine Differenzierung im Bereich des Bass' wäre mir persönlich schon wichtig. Was nutzt einem der tiefste Bass, wenn dieser nur vor sich hin wummert? Bei den anderen Punkten kann man aber streichen und würde dann so aussehen:

Neutralität (wichtig bei Stimmwiedergabe von z.B. Heimkino und TV)
Detailtreue (wichtig für Musik)
Räumlichkeit 
Maximalpegel 
Basstiefe (besonders bei Kompakt-LS ein sehr interessanter Teilbereich)
Bassqualität

So wären es dann nur noch sechs statt acht Teilbereiche.

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf eine Aufzählung der bevorzugten Probanden. An der Magnat Monitor 200 und der Heco Victa 300 führt wohl kein Weg vorbei. Ist nur die Frage, wer der Dritte im Bunde sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Eben weil der tiefe Bass alleine überhaupt nichts bedeutet würde ich eine fehlende Aussage dazu auch nicht vermissen  .

Der einzige Proband der imho Pflicht ist, ist das Concept C da dir sonst die Vergleichbarkeit mit bekannten Systemen fehlt.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Vermutlich stehen die Chancen (wenn denn leihweise ein Gerät verfügbar) bei dem Teufel-System noch am besten. 

Selbst wenn nicht, ist es im Moment für 119 € günstig zu haben. Regulär wären es 150 €, was schon wieder zu weit aus dem Rahmen fällt. Ist halt die Frage, wie lange die Aktion noch geht.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Teufel und Nubert Systeme darfst du eh für die reinen Versandkosten testen  .


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Das wäre dreist, aber machbar

Wenn ich es mir richtig überlege, müsste der Preis ohnehin etwas höher liegen für die aktiven 2.1 Systeme, da man bei den Passiv-LS sich ja noch den Amp dazu kaufen müsste (wenn nicht schon vorhanden).

Dann wären wir aber schon beim Concept C200 USB. Kann man ja zum Glück auch analog ohne USB ansteuern. Naja, da fällt mir schon was ein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Wie gesagt, ich würde die JBL noch gerne in dem Test sehen.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****



nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, meine Frau ist Model und ich werde jetzt studieren und danach einen sehr gut bezahlten Job annehmen^^
> Aktuell ist wegen zwei Babypausen hintereinander das Geld knapp, deswegen die Magnat 1000



Dass mag zwar sein aber wie willst du in 4-5 Jahren 20-50k fuer Boxen verdienen. Dann muesstet ihr doch fast an allem anderem sparen oder die Boxen auf Pump kaufen.

@Topic
Pokerclock, fuer deinen Review kannst du mein Logitech Z4 haben. Dass brauche ich nicht mehr. Da ich es nicht viel benutzt habe sind kaum Gebrauchspuren dran.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

@Thysol, nein lass mal. Danke.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****



Pokerclock schrieb:


> @Thysol, nein lass mal. Danke.



Wieso denn? Dass waere doch ein guter Vergleich fuer eine Low-Budget Alternative. Und dir ist schon klar das dass als Spende gemeint wahr. Also fuer dich wuerden keine Kosten entstehen. Oder willst du die nicht im Vergleich testen weil sie schon etwas aelter sind?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Ich wollte das Testfeld nicht zu weit im Preisrahmen strecken. Wenn es nach mir geht, wird es nicht der letzte Test sein. Das Bewertungssystem werde ich so austüfteln, dass es auch für nachfolgende Tests vergleichbar bleibt. 

Spätere Tests mit günstigen Low-Budget LS und teureren LS also nicht ausgeschlossen. Dann komme ich gerne auf dein großzügiges Angebot zurück


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Testfeld nicht zu weit im Preisrahmen strecken. Wenn es nach mir geht, wird es nicht der letzte Test sein. Das Bewertungssystem werde ich so austüfteln, dass es auch für nachfolgende Tests vergleichbar bleibt.



Das weitere Tests folgen sollen hoert sich gut an. Ich finde es auch gut dass du das Bewertungssystem genau austuefteln willst. Weil das in der PCGH finde ich nicht so gut wo ein Logitech Z5500 Digital als Testsieger davon geht.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Spätere Tests mit günstigen Low-Budget LS und teureren LS also nicht ausgeschlossen. Dann komme ich gerne auf dein großzügiges Angebot zurück



Das hoert sich gut an. Meine Mutter will sich vielleicht neue Stand-LS kaufen. Wenn dass bald passiert kannst du die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 haben, auch kostenlos versteht sich.
Es lassen sich bestimmt noch andere User finden die dir Boxen spenden und schon hast du eine breite Testpalette fuer wenig Geld. Dass Angebot mit den Magnats gilt aber nur wenn meine Mutter "wirklich" in naeherer Zeit sich neue Stand-LS kauft!!!


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****

Übertreibts mal nicht gleich.

Wartet erstmal ab, was sich Pokerclock da austüftelt und bis sich Hersteller gezuckt haben.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Diskussionsthread****



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Übertreibts mal nicht gleich.



Naja, ich wuerde mich einfach tierisch ueber so einen Vergleichstest freuen vorallem wenn Bruellwuerfel von Edifier oder so dabei sind. Ich bin gespannt wie die im Gegensatz zu den Kompakt/Stand boxen abschneiden. So einen Test wo Bruellwuerfel und passive Boxen dabei waren habe ich sonst nocht nicht gesehen.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wartet erstmal ab, was sich Pokerclock da austüftelt und bis sich Hersteller gezuckt haben.



Wenn Pokerclock die Lautsprecher woanders herkriegt ist die Sache natuerlich erledigt. Falls er allerdings noch ein zwei Testmuster gebrauchen kann habe ich ihm halt die Logitechs und "vielleicht" die Magnats angeboten.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich habe mal alle Beiträge in einen separaten Thread kopiert. Ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ja besser ist das.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Sollen evtl auch aktive Studiomonitore rein? Z.B. diese hier > Behringer Monitor Speakers MS40 (Paar): Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## iceman650 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich denke das wären ernst zu nehmende Gegner oder?
Aber schließlich würde ich trotzdem nochmal nachdenken, welche man letztendlich testet, dazu wäre mein Vorschlag Nubert nuBox311.
Oder war der Preis pro Paar gedacht?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich denke das waren Paarpreise  Die nuBox311 wäre nicht die passende Konkurrenz für die anderen Kandidaten.
Aktive Monitore wären durchaus nützlich in so einem Test um mal die klanglichen Unterschiede zu passive Kompakt-LS und den 2.1-System zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Dann müsste das Testfeld so aussehen:

Magnat Monitor 200 (100 €)
Heco Victa 300 (105€)
Teufel Concept C 100 (125 €)
Behringer MS40 (110 €)

Mal sehen, ob das Budget einen vierten Teilnehmer hergibt. Vernünftig wäre es schon.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Generell würde ich den aktiven Systemen(egal ob 2.1 oder Monitore) etwa 50€ extra im Preis erlauben. Dafür bekommt man bei ebay unter Umständen schon ganz nette Boliden.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Was das Bewertungssystem betrifft, habe ich mir nun ein dynamisches Bewertungssystem überlegt, um auch spätere Tests vergleichbar zu machen. Das bedeutet, dass die getesteten LS in Relation zur GLE490 als 500 €-LS gesetzt werden. Ein festes Punkte System nach dem Motto 0-10 Punkte sehe ich nicht vor. Es wird allerdings in diesem Bereich (sprich +/- 10) eine Punkteverteilung geben. Das werde ich aber dann merken, wie weit die LS aneinander bzw. auseinander liegen.

Die einzelnen Punkte werden am Ende addiert und der Testsieger, wird jener mit der höchsten Gesamtpunktzahl. Merkmale außerhalb der Klangbewertung sind nicht Punkterelevant und werden nur (ausführlich) im Fließtext beschrieben. 

Als Referenz nach oben, muss wie geschrieben die GLE490 herhalten. Als Referenz nach unten verwende ich mein älteres Creative Inspire T5900, bei dem nur die Front-LS + Subwoofer zum Einsatz kommen. 

Als Schmankerl wird es ausführliche Infos zu den verwendeten Test-Songs geben inkl. Dynamic Range Meter Bewertung (Stichwort Loudness War) und Erklärungen worauf man in den Songs achten muss, und warum dieser Song gerade so geeignet ist für ein bestimmtes Testkriterium. Die neuste Version des Tools kann ganze Musik-Ordner analysieren und erstellt Text-files mit den analysierten Werten. Ich werde dann wohl alle Werte der Songs, die ich als MP3 habe (auch natürlich die Testsongs) in einer Zip veröffentlichen. Die höchste DR ist übrigens 18 (Command & Conquer Soundtracks - Tiberium Sun Westwood).

Natürlich gibt es wieder Infos zum Hörraum + Aufstellung und der Eignung als PC-Lautsprecher auf dem (kleinen) Schreibtisch.

Den Umfang des Tests wird ca. so groß sein, wie der GLE490 und der AS125 Test zusammen. Es wird also verdammt groß werden. Dauert halt, bis es fertig ist. Je nachdem wann ich die Antwort bekomme, inwieweit Testsamples verfügbar sind, fange ich mit dem Schreiben des Tests etwa Ende Oktober an.

Ob ich tatsächlich vier Testteilnehmer bringe, kann ich nicht versprechen (wäre wohl optimal). Wenn keine Testsamples leihweise zur Verfügung stehen, sind das immerhin fast 450 €.

Wenn es noch Wünsche gibt, dann immer her damit!


----------



## thysol (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Koenntest du auch die Boxen in Games testen und nicht nur in Musik?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Das will ich tun. Es wird einen eigenen Teil geben für TV, Heimkino und Games. Das Hauptaugenmerk wird aber auf Musik liegen.

Ob es auch eine separate Bewertung geben wird, überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Mal sehen, ob sich der aufwand überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

ich finde klanglich cod6 richtig gut

und jetzt bloss kein geschwafel was für ein sch*iß game das sein soll 

die waffen (besonders die Ak standart, und die aug mit schalldämpfer klingen beeindruckend)


----------



## thysol (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich finde den Klang in Metro 2033 sehr gut. Der Ton klingt da sehr hoch aufgeloest und dynamisch. Stalker Call of Pripyat hat auch gefuehlt hoch aufgeloesten klang.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Die beiden hab ich noch nicht getestet, aber Crysis und Crysis warhead klingen auch nich schlecht  und Deadspace ist nicht zu verachten


EDIT:
Für den Bass finde ich ist "Schüttel deinen Speck - Peter Fox" richtig gut, klar definierter ausdrucksstarker bass

und sowasvon NICHT meine musikrichtung


----------



## TAZ (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Hmmm vom Sound her fande ich eigentlich Bad Company 2 besser...weil es einfach mehr "rummst"...


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Das ist wohl der Nachteil wenn man im Pc-Forum als PS3 Gamer unterwegs ist


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Hab bad company bisher nicht auf meiner anlage gespielt, nur bei nem kumpel und dem seine anlage ist.. naja, es klang als würde man ne katze an der raufaser reiben


----------



## TAZ (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der Nachteil wenn man im Pc-Forum als PS3 Gamer unterwegs ist


Du oder wer? Ich hatte seit Nintendo 64 keine Konsole mehr...



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Hab bad company bisher nicht auf meiner anlage gespielt, nur bei nem kumpel und dem seine anlage ist.. naja, es klang als würde man ne katze an der raufaser reiben



Hmmm, habs bisher nur auf PC-Speakern und Headset gespielt...
Anlage ist Stereo...und steht erst seit einer Woche in gleicher Richtung wie PC...

Vllt. klingen eure Sokas auch einfach nicht.  

Und jetzt ham wir alle ein bissl Dampf abgelassen und können uns wieder aufs Thema zurückbesinnen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



TAZ schrieb:


> Du oder wer? Ich hatte seit Nintendo 64 keine Konsole mehr...



Ich musste mich selbst mal bemitleiden...


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen. Ich bin mir immer noch unsicher welchen Studio-Monitor ich bevorzugen soll.

Im Moment sind es zwei, von denen einer es in den Test schafft:

SAMSON Media One 4a Aktive Monitore, Paarpreis: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Behringer Monitor Speakers MS40 (Paar): Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Vorschläge. Limit sind 120 € Neupreis.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Test mal die Behringer würd ich sagen, würd mich mal interessieren wie die abschneiden, weil Behringer ja nicht unbedingt für Qualität spricht zumindest beim Equipment, Behringer Speaker hab ich auch noch nie gehört bzw in den Händen gehabt. Daher würd mich wie gesagt stark interessieren was Behringer für ne Qualität liefert bei Lautsprechern.

@*Chrismettal  *Eigentlich ist die Soundquali bei BF BC2 grandios nur sollte man nicht den fehler machen und die Quali im Game auf WarTape stellen wenn man keine wirklich gute Soundkarte und Anlage besizt, ich hab nämlich bemerkt das WarTape z.b die Supreme FX X-FI gnadenlos überfordert durch die hohe Dynamik, da schlägt sich ne X-FI ( Extreme Music ) um welten besser, und mit der Prodigy HD2 klingt gleich noch viel viel kräftiger auch wenns nur Stereo ist. Mit BC2 lässt sich ziemlich gut die Dynamik von Speakern ausloten.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

@Poker:
Wie sieht bei dir der "Klangpfad" im Fall PC-Games überhaupt aus?


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ganz ehrlich, noch nicht daran gedacht. Im Grunde eignen sich nur die typischen Shooter für halbwegs vernünftige Beurteilungen. 

Wenn da jemand einen Vorschlag für eine vernünftige Bewertung hat, immer raus damit.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich meinte eigentlich die Hardwareseite, also wie kommt der Ton überhaupt zu den Lautsprechern?
Vielleicht würde sich hier ja anbieten eine Prodigy HD2 oder eine Xonar STX zu leihen("zur Not" hätte ich noch eine D2 die ich zeitweise entbehren würde).

Von der Softwareseite her wäre vielleicht noch ein Rennspiel interessant.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

ASUS Xonar DX. Schließe ich digital an den AVR dran bzw. schließe ich direkt an, was geht. Müsste reichen.


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Kurzes Offtopic nochmal

ich hab auf meinen pc nie Bad company gespielt und habe es auch nicht vor 
kann man eine eine Xonar DX denn auch mit bad company auf "wartape"  überfordern ?

Back2Topic:
ich würde die Behringer nehmen, erklärung kann ich keine liegern ausser das die besser aussehen  aber es gibt sicher noch mehr ausser mir die auch auf die Optik achten, natürlich nur 4. rangig oder noch tiefer, aber über den rest kann ich ja noch nix sagen


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Meine Wahl fiel jetzt kurzerhand auf die Behringer MS40. Stiftung Warentest hatte diese mal im Test und haben kurzerhand dort den (geteilten) Testsieg abgeräumt. Das macht das Ganze interessant.  Mal von den Unmengen an Anschlüssen abgesehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich bin sehr gespannt, find ich gut das du die Behringer nimmst denn wie gesagt unter Musikern hat Behringer nen misserablen ruf und ist nicht grad qualitativ hochwertig was jetz Mischpulte und co angeht. Daher interessiert mich das wirklich sehr wie die Quali bei den Lautsprechern aussieht. 

@Chrismettal wie das mit ner Xonar aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keine Xonar besitze um das auszuprobieren.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

finde die idee klasse.
aber sind die jbl nicht 90 € klasse ?
iwo waren auch gle 420 für 130 € zu haben wäre auch interresant


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Die JBL wird definitiv nicht im Testfeld vorhanden sein. Eine Canton habe ich für den Preis nicht gefunden, aber das ist auch gut so, dass keine im Feld vorhanden ist.

Man hat da als Besitzer von Canton LS immer etwas mit (ungerechtfertigten)  Befangenheitsvorwürfen zu kämpfen. Dem will ich aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Lust auf mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen dürfte dann die Behringer kommen. Die Verpackungen der Magnat und der Heco sind sich erstaunlich ähnlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da entstammt wohl nicht nur das Mittel/Tief-Chassis aus demselben Vertrieb.

EDIT

Das nächste Déjà-vu Erlebnis beim (mageren) Zubehör:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

im angesicht der "baugleichen" anleitungen bin ich gespannt auf die testergebnisse der beiden im vergleich


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Sind die Lautsprecher vom GEWICHT  gleich ?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Sind die Lautsprecher vom GEWICHT  gleich ?



Tatsache. Beide 6,2 kg je LS. Das ist aber Zufall. Die Gehäuse sind vollkommen unterschiedlich aufgebaut. Magnat typisch eckige Box. Heco nach hinten verjüngend und gebogen. Sieht man noch nicht mal in der 1.000 € Klasse häufig.

Der Inhalt beider Anleitungen ist übrigens identisch (inkl. Kontaktadresse auf der Rückseite). Man braucht nur die Herstellernamen und bestimmte technische Daten zu vertauschen.

EDIT

Die ersten Verarbeitungsmängel habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Dort wo ich es nicht erwartet hätte und an Stellen, die ich nicht in Betracht gezogen hätte.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Naja, das ist ja nun nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, dass sich Magnat und Heco so ähneln, kommen ja schließlich aus dem gleichen Hause ^^


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

naja trotzdem , sind große unterschiede vom Klanglichen da <ß


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Das wird sich zeigen. Im Moment heißt es einspielen und schon mal kritisch hinschauen (statt -hören).


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Darf ich schonmal im Vorfeld fragen was diese mängel sind ? wie gesagt, ich wollte mir die Magnat´s kaufen un dann intressiert mich das natürlich ^^


----------



## thysol (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das wird sich zeigen. Im Moment heißt es einspielen und schon mal kritisch hinschauen (statt -hören).



Also ich fand das sich eher wenig klanglich tat vor und nach dem Einspielen der Magnat Monitor Supreme 200, zumindest in Relation zur Klipsch RB-81.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Darf ich schonmal im Vorfeld fragen was diese mängel sind ? wie gesagt, ich wollte mir die Magnat´s kaufen un dann intressiert mich das natürlich ^^



Eine Sichtprüfung kann nicht schaden. Vor allem die Ränder des Gehäuses (mal mit dem Dauem abfahren) sind anfällig. Kurioserweise ist ein gerades Hersteller-Emblem auf der Stoff-Abdeckung auch nicht so ganz selbstverständlich.

Auf den ersten Blick sind die Magnat aber ganz ordentlich verarbeitet und ohne "Flüchtigkeitsfehler". Die Heco leidet da bedauerlicherweise mehr drunter. Die Materialien sind dafür hochwertiger (Metall Applikationen, statt Plastik) Die Streuung und Herstellungstoleranz scheint in diesem Preisbereich hoch zu sein. Pauschalisieren will ich es jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Das Problem ist das ich nirgendwo in der nähe die boxen ansehen bzw probehören könnte .. Ich wüsste nicht wo  die Händler meines vertrauens haben die nicht  ..


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Und du hast die Boxen einfach aus Langeweile mal eben gekauft nur um so nen Test hier zu fabrizieren?


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

warum nicht ?  können ja danach weiterverkauft werden
*interressiert schau*


----------



## p00nage (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Sicher das einspielen wirklich technisch gesehen was bringt? Als ich meine nubert bekommen hab hatte ich wegen einspielen gefragt und die meinten gibts eig nicht , nur wenns draußen sehr kalt ist muss die flüssigkeit im hochtöner erst warm werden weil sie kalt zäher ist. Ich denke einspielen könnte sowas sein wie kabelklang.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Und du hast die Boxen einfach aus Langeweile mal eben gekauft nur um so nen Test hier zu fabrizieren?



Es soll Leute in diesem Forum geben, die sich aus Langeweile eine 1.000 € CPU kaufen und unter ebenfalls nicht billigem Flüssigstickstoff betreiben. Da sind 300 € für Lautsprecher wohl noch erträglich, zumal ich diese auf irgendeine Art und Weise wieder zu Geld machen werde.

Die Behringer sind übrigens gerade angekommen. EDIT Mit viel Papierkram aber keinen Kabeln (außer Strom). Gut, dass ich alles hier habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

die sehen aber fein aus ;D
wann gehts los ?

kommt vor weihnachten vllt. noch ein Test von subwoofern ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> kommt vor weihnachten vllt. noch ein Test von subwoofern ?



Wenn du mir das Geld gibst, mach ich das.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

hmm.
lass mal bin schüler und suche sub bis 350 max 400 € deswegen hätte sich das angeboten xD
müssen mit canton gle 490 und klipsch r82 harmonieren xD
aber jetzt genug ot.

vllt macht er ja subwoofer review ^^


----------



## TAZ (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich denke einspielen könnte sowas sein wie kabelklang.



Kabelklang ist Unfug, das stimmt. Aber Einspielen müssen Schallwandler wirklich, seien es nun Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher. Wobei es bei jedem Hersteller anders ist. Kopfhörer von Audio Technica benötigen locker über 100 Stunden bis sie richtig klingen. Die Membranen müssen sich erstmal etwas "weichschwingen". Bei Lautsprechern lässt sich sowas auch beobachten, allerdings (denke ich zumindest) nicht so krass. Ist aber definitiv kein Quatsch, habe ich selber mit Kopfhörern schon oft erlebt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> hmm.
> lass mal bin schüler und suche sub bis 350 max 400 € deswegen hätte sich das angeboten xD
> müssen mit canton gle 490 und klipsch r82 harmonieren xD
> aber jetzt genug ot.
> ...



Warum müssen sie Mit den Canton 490n und den Rf 82 harmonieren? Hast du ein Stereo mit beiden der beiden Lautsprecher oder wie? 

Und Subwoofer fügen sich in jeder Anlage gut ein.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> die sehen aber fein aus ;D
> wann gehts los ?
> 
> kommt vor weihnachten vllt. noch ein Test von subwoofern ?



Ich plane eine Veröffentlichung zwischen Anfang und Mitte November. 

Subwoofer hatte ich jetzt nicht vor zu testen, schon gar nicht in deinem vorgesehen Preisvergleich. Das ginge nur mit Unterstützung von Außen.

Einspielen ist Pflicht. Vor allem die Hubmechanik und das Material des M/T-Chassis' wird es einem danken, wenn man nicht von Anfang an Vollstoff gibt. Mikrorisse, werden nämlich dann akut, wenn der LS mal seine drei, vier Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Hören kann man den Unterschied übrigens auch. Bei dem einen weniger, bei dem anderen mehr.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

vllt. greifen dir ja die großen hersteller unter die arme und geben dir was über die ganze Üroduktpalette xD


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Das halte ich für nicht realistisch.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

bei nubert ist es ja möglich zu testen xD


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Wenn, dann mache ich das seriös.

Wer gegammeltes Zeug haben will, möchte sich doch bitte ein trockenes Brot für die nächsten zwei Wochen zurücklegen lassen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

joa da hast du recht , vllt. liest sogar einer aus der marketingbranche von nubert den thread


----------



## kazzig (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ich habe selber die Heco Victa Serie (100,200,300, Sub) und könnte dir, was so das subjektive Empfinden angeht vielleicht auch weiter helfen 

Als AVR kommt der neue Denon AVR-1611 zum Einsatz!


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Um Subjektivität gehts bei einem Vergleich nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Die Heco habe ich nun als erstes komplett einspielen lassen. 

Jetzt kommt die Magnat an die Reihe. Die ersten Eindrücke von der Magnat sind vielversprechend und näher an der Canton dran, als die Heco (Klangcharakter, nicht Klangqualität). Das hatte ich aber schon erwartet.


----------



## Chrismettal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Darf ich als unwissender mal fragen was das einspielen bringt bzw wie das geht ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Eine Seite vorher in diesem Thread:



> Aber Einspielen müssen Schallwandler wirklich, seien es nun Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher. Wobei es bei jedem Hersteller anders ist. Kopfhörer von Audio Technica benötigen locker über 100 Stunden bis sie richtig klingen. Die Membranen müssen sich erstmal etwas "weichschwingen". Bei Lautsprechern lässt sich sowas auch beobachten, allerdings (denke ich zumindest) nicht so krass. Ist aber definitiv kein Quatsch, habe ich selber mit Kopfhörern schon oft erlebt.



von  TAZ.

Einfach mal etwas schauen lohnt sich... 
Oder: --> Lautsprecher einspielen


----------



## Scholboy (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Hey *Pokerclock,

finde ich echt super das du den Test machst . 

Ich suche gerade LS in dem Preisbereich bis 100-150 €, ich bin sehr auf Bass fixiert, also weniger auf jede kleinste feinauflösung des Hochtöners. Welche der beiden Boxen würdest du mir Spontan empfehlen? 

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenland,

Scholboy
*


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Die magnat ;D


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Scholboy schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade LS in dem Preisbereich bis 100-150 €, ich bin sehr auf Bass fixiert, also weniger auf jede kleinste feinauflösung des Hochtöners. Welche der beiden Boxen würdest du mir Spontan empfehlen?



Ohne zu viel zu verraten. Beide haben eine ähnliche Performance im Bass. Beide haben aber dort Stärken und Schwächen, so dass man keine von beiden uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann. Das ist aber nur mein erster Eindruck, der sich so nach dem Einspielen gebildet hat. Eine echte Gegenüberstellung bei den entsprechenden Musikstücken fehlt noch.

Leider ist das Concept C 100 noch nicht da. Ich würde es sehr gerne als Gegenentwurf dazu hören. 

Wenn du mehr wissen willst, musst du auf den Test warten.


----------



## Scholboy (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

 die Antwort habe ich iwie Erwartet, nagut gut Ding will Weile haben .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Es ist vielleicht von Interesse, dass von den Victas noch im Herbst ein Refresh veröffentlicht wird. Es wird die Victa 301, 501, 601 und 701 geben.
Soweit bis jetzt bekannt gibt es vor allem Verbesserungen beim Hochton (geänderte Frequenzweiche und neuer Hochtöner mit stärkerem Antrieb). Außerdem wird es die Victa II Serie in 3 neuen Farben geben.

Ich denke das die Änderungen im Hochtonbereich den Victas gut bekommen werden, die Victas sind ja für ihren eher dumpfen Hochton bekannt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

@Pokerclock: 

Wolltest du dir nicht auch neue Lautsprecher holen?? Hate Ich glaub Ich in Erinnerung...


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

der wollte mal canton chrono oder so xD


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Karat

Hat sich aber erledigt, auf Grund der Aussicht auf Besseres. 

In der Zwischenzeit gibt es jetzt mal den Ausflug in die Low-Budget-Klasse.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hat sich aber erledigt, auf Grund der Aussicht auf Besseres.



Und was wäre was besseres?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Ein Paar Klipsch Palladium xD


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Etwas, nicht von der Stange.

Ist aber auch nicht Thema des Threads.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Interessiert mich trotzdem 

Doch nicht etwa die LS, wie stormbringer Sie hat?


----------



## Rodny (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

Vielleicht ist das für von Euch von Interesse:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mpaktlautsprecher-fuer-120-a.html#post2356576


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Planung] Test Kompaktlautsprecher 100-130 €*

So Jungs lange hat es gedauert, aber der Test ist fertig. Wie vielleicht mancher feststellen wird, ist kein 2.1 Sub-Sat-System unter den Testprobanden. Das hat ausschließlich zeitliche Gründe. Studium und zwei Nebenjobs haben (und werden) mehr Zeit gefordert als ich dachte. Es wird aber einen Nachtest geben, zumal ich auch auf das Feedback gespannt bin.

Aber ich denke das Ergebnis lässt sich auch so sehen, mit fast 8.000 geschriebenen Wörtern.

Dort geht es dann weiter: > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/121823-review-kompaktlautsprecher-100-klasse.html

-CLOSED-


----------

